# [Alert] You haven’t been accepting trips



## BuckSF (Jul 14, 2016)

PROBLEM:

Uber penalizes drivers and deactivates drivers because of non-acceptance of trips while not providing options to not accept trips while transporting a passenger.

DESCRIPTION:

When driving UberX, I frequently get new trip requests when I reach some unknown distance to the departure point of the existing passenger. Usually the requests come in when I am at a dangerous point at an intersection and am unable to safely accept the next trip request.

Also, trip requests come in immediately while I am using the app to stop the trip, causing my app to lock up (using iPhone5s 64GB). I am unable to accept the trip when this happens. I have completely re-built the iPhone5s by re-installing the default iOS, installed all updates, and only essential apps for driving Uber. When driving, only essential apps to Uber are operating (Uber Partner, Waze, Quickbooks Self-Employed to track mileage, and Pandora).

RECOMMENDED SOLUTIONS:

Option 1:

Add a feature to the app that allows drivers to not accept new trips while on an existing trip.

Option 2:

Add a feature that allows the driver to go immediately offline after the current trip is completed.

REFERENCE:

"Hi Steve,

We noticed you've been online, but not accepting trips. When you receive a trip request, you're the driver in the best position to pick up that rider. We're trying to make it as convenient as possible for you to get your next trip started quickly.

When you don't accept a trip, it gets sent to a driver with a longer ETA resulting in less completed trips and lower partner earnings across the city.

If you don't want to accept requests, just press "go offline." Your acceptance rate will improve, and riders will be matched with drivers who are ready to pick them up. We're trying to make the Uber experience great for everyone. Learn more about how we calculate acceptance rates.

Best, 
Team Uber "


----------



## BuckSF (Jul 14, 2016)

Thinking about it, this is legal grounds for a class action lawsuit.

Lawyers, anyone, anyone???


----------



## MaximusMurkimus (Jun 2, 2016)

Actually, Uber can't do anything to you for refusing to accept trips.

Why the hell would I take a 15 minute trip without surge when I'm in a surge area? That's just one example.


----------



## m1a1mg (Oct 22, 2015)

Uber claims you aren't punished for not accepting forward dispatch. I think they lie.

I think "Class Action Lawsuit" must be the most used term on this board.


----------



## Reversoul (Feb 8, 2016)

It's very aggravating when I've been driving non stop for 4 hours and want to take 5 minutes for myself to use the bathroom, get a soda, and regroup. 

But before I can finish current trip and go offline, I get pinged and if I don't accept uber has the audacity to put a warning on my app as pictured in the thumbnail.. Like they're trying to make me feel guilty. 

I'm sorry I need a break. I'm not a robot.

Supposedly, uber is working on an option for drivers to stop incoming pings while on trips for breaks.

I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## MaximusMurkimus (Jun 2, 2016)

My favorite one is getting a ping and hitting it as my hand reaches for the Offline button. Sometimes I get pinged even after I hit it. Unbelievable.


----------



## Reversoul (Feb 8, 2016)

MaximusMurkimus said:


> My favorite one is getting a ping and hitting it as my hand reaches for the Offline button. Sometimes I get pinged even after I hit it. Unbelievable.


I've had that happen. It's super annoying.

I've also been getting safety warnings for not using a cell mount. I have a mount and I have been using even before I started uber.

I guess uber doesn't understand that customers call or sometimes we have to call to get more info.

I think the reason I get flagged is because I carry my phone with me when I deliver to the customers door. Technically I'm still on a trip so their flawed system thinks I'm using my phone while driving. Uber instructions state that we bring our phones with us when we go up to the door.

Just another hole in their flawed system.


----------



## ato72543 (Sep 28, 2015)

Yeah its just fantastic when they send you crap messages like that. Yeah I am not going to accept a trip longer than 10 min away for what? A minimum fare? Really? I mean I would drive more to pick up passengers if the fares were at a NORMAL LEVEL ! All of this shit is Ubers fault. They better get their shit together or be bankrupt in about 5 years.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Uber does not de-activate for low acceptance rates. It does de-activate for a high cancellation rates. Legitimate cancellations, such as "rider no-show" and "rider not at address" do count against you.


----------



## UberIsAllFubared (Feb 24, 2016)

They are called stacked pings, and are the bane of my existence on uber. One of the most annoying features. You are 100% correct. They come in at the end of a ride, sometimes while I am doing difficult navigation at the end of a ride. This is what makes them dangerous. I have to accept the ping (can't really look at the passengers rating either or if its a surge), then it takes me out of navigation and voice instruction, so I have to hit the navigation button again, and then hit the voice button. So while I am navigating the end of a trip, which can be the most difficult aspect of a trip, I am blindly trying to tap my phone three different times. I have said it before on here, someone is gonna get in an accident because of this feature, and I hope they don't kill someone cause of it. 

I have gotten 4 stacked pings in a row. If I didn't accept the first one, I am not gonna accept the second, third, or fourth one. And the most frustrating thing about it, I CANT STOP IT CAUSE I AM STILL ON A TRIP!!!

Other reasons why I might not want stacked pings.

- I have to Pee
- I just drove through La Cienga airport hell, or Western Blvd Hell and I need a break to collect myself.
-I don't want to drive in a particular area. I hate driving in Hollywood. If I get taken there, I want to get out asap.
-Passenger has multiple destinations, and is going to verbal them to me after the first stop.


----------



## UberReallySucks (Jul 17, 2015)

MaximusMurkimus said:


> My favorite one is getting a ping and hitting it as my hand reaches for the Offline button. Sometimes I get pinged even after I hit it. Unbelievable.


That's exactly how my acceptance this week was 68% ... Every time I try to go offline, the freaking thing beeps... or get a stacked trip when I am trying to get out of a certain area...


----------



## UberIsAllFubared (Feb 24, 2016)

But other posters are right, you can't be deactivated for not accepting pings, but you can be deactivated for cancelling too much. But, with that being said, a lot of people think uber manipulates who gets rides when there are a bunch of cars in same area based on acceptance rate. I also think they manipulate who gets those juicy long rides based on rating and acceptance rates. I maybe wrong, but who knows.


----------



## BuckSF (Jul 14, 2016)

UberIsAllFubared said:


> Other reasons why I might not want stacked pings.
> - I have to Pee


There is always Stadium Pal....


----------



## BuckSF (Jul 14, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Uber does not de-activate for low acceptance rates. It does de-activate for a high cancellation rates. Legitimate cancellations, such as "rider no-show" and "rider not at address" do count against you.


Interesting. I did a few quick cancellations where the request was for a pickup in an unsafe boarding area when the passenger was not present, so that must be what generated the message.

It's good to know that not accepting the pings does not contribute towards deactivation.

Thank you.


----------



## UberIsAllFubared (Feb 24, 2016)

BuckSF said:


> Interesting. I did a few quick cancellations where the request was for a pickup in an unsafe boarding area when the passenger was not present, so that must be what generated the message.
> 
> It's good to know that not accepting the pings does not contribute towards deactivation.
> 
> Thank you.


No they will still send you that irritating email for not accepting pings, but they just can't deactivate you for it.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

BuckSF said:


> PROBLEM:
> 
> Uber penalizes drivers and deactivates drivers because of non-acceptance of trips while not providing options to not accept trips while transporting a passenger.
> 
> ...


"TECHNOLOGY "!


----------



## Maried (Apr 29, 2016)

BuckSF said:


> Thinking about it, this is legal grounds for a class action lawsuit.
> 
> Lawyers, anyone, anyone???


*I got the same message but I told them there was a problem with my app and theirs, they got mad and even-though I got a tip and uber sent a congratulations yesterday for completing 100 trips I was told to take a quality improvement class that they wanted me to pay for. I flat out refused and they deactivated my account. today. I requested to speak to upper level management but got nothing. Can't we rate the support or no support we get from Uber Support?

I had to delete uber's email and you are ell address because it would not accept the post

Hi Marie,

We're writing to inform you that your account has been deactivated due to your rating falling below our minimum requirement for Uber partners. The good news is that there could be an opportunity for you to get back on the road by providing access to a course that helps improve your skills.
If you attend this session, you may be eligible to have your account reactivated. 
Quality Course

We have partnered with third party providers in Gainesville that offer Quality Courses. These courses will give you tips on how to deliver high-quality experiences for riders, improve your navigation of the city, and earn more money.

Uber Support

On Tue, Jul 19, 2016 at 2:20 PM, 
We noticed your acceptance rate was below 70% last week. Not accepting trips while actively connected to the Partner App creates a poor experience for riders and partners. Please remember to sign offline when you are not in a position to complete the requests you receive. Accepting all of your trips is also a great way to boost your earnings
How could I be logged in or be accused of not accepting trips when my phone was not even turned on. I know they are having app problems, so I asked them to check the app because I can't be expected to accept a trip when my phone is not turned on.

I am not sure what they mean because I always accept rides, maybe once or twice in the entire week, when I couldn't take the trip but I usually turn the app and my phone off if I can't take a trip or at least the app.
Thanks for reaching out! This email is to let you know that we have received your request: "Re: First Warning - Low Acceptance Rate". Our support team will get back to you as soon as we can. No need to reply to this email.
In the meantime, you can find answers to frequently asked questions and other helpful information at help uber com or by visiting the help section in your Uber app.
We appreciate your patience and look forward to getting your matter resolved.

They never resolved anything but got mad and deactivated my account. How are we partners if these creeps have so much power? Does anyone know the promo code for the improvement class? I refuse to pay for anymore of Uber's wrongdoings.

I had to delete uber's email and you are ell address because it would not accept the post

*


----------



## Maried (Apr 29, 2016)

BuckSF said:


> Thinking about it, this is legal grounds for a class action lawsuit.
> 
> Lawyers, anyone, anyone???


I got the same message but I told them there was a problem with my app and theirs, they got mad and even-though I got a tip and uber sent a congratulations yesterday for completing 100 trips I was told to take a quality improvement class that they wanted me to pay for. I flat out refused and they deactivated my account. today. I requested to speak to upper level management but got nothing. Can't we rate the support or no support we get from Uber Support?
On Tue, Jul 19, 2016 at 2:20 PM, 
We noticed your acceptance rate was below 70% last week. Not accepting trips while actively connected to the Partner App creates a poor experience for riders and partners. Please remember to sign offline when you are not in a position to complete the requests you receive. Accepting all of your trips is also a great way to boost your earnings
How could I be logged in or be accused of not accepting trips when my phone was not even turned on. I know they are having app problems, so I asked them to check the app because I can't be expected to accept a trip when my phone is not turned on.

I had to delete uber's email and you are ell address because it would not accept the post


----------



## Maried (Apr 29, 2016)

BuckSF said:


> Interesting. I did a few quick cancellations where the request was for a pickup in an unsafe boarding area when the passenger was not present, so that must be what generated the message.
> 
> It's good to know that not accepting the pings does not contribute towards deactivation.
> 
> Thank you.


I am not sure what they mean because I always accept rides, maybe once or twice in the entire week, when I couldn't take the trip but I usually turn the app and my phone off if I can't take a trip or at least the app.
Thanks for reaching out! This email is to let you know that we have received your request: "Re: First Warning - Low Acceptance Rate". Our support team will get back to you as soon as we can. No need to reply to this email.
In the meantime, you can find answers to frequently asked questions and other helpful information at help uber com or by visiting the help section in your Uber app.
We appreciate your patience and look forward to getting your matter resolved.

They never resolved anything but got mad and deactivated my account. How are we partners if these creeps have so much power? Does anyone know the promo code for the improvement class? I refuse to pay for anymore of Uber's wrongdoings.


----------



## UberIsAllFubared (Feb 24, 2016)

Maried said:


> I am not sure what they mean because I always accept rides, maybe once or twice in the entire week, when I couldn't take the trip but I usually turn the app and my phone off if I can't take a trip or at least the app.
> Thanks for reaching out! This email is to let you know that we have received your request: "Re: First Warning - Low Acceptance Rate". Our support team will get back to you as soon as we can. No need to reply to this email.
> In the meantime, you can find answers to frequently asked questions and other helpful information at help uber com or by visiting the help section in your Uber app.
> We appreciate your patience and look forward to getting your matter resolved.
> ...


It sounds like they are deactivating you for your RATING, not acceptance %. What is your rating? If they are deactivating you for this, you are kinda screwed and will have to take the class.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Uber does not de-activate for low acceptance rates. It does de-activate for a high cancellation rates. Legitimate cancellations, such as "rider no-show" and "rider not at address" do count against you.


Yes they do, all cancellations count against you even rider cancels.


----------



## Way2Lucky (Jul 14, 2016)

I had a pax with a slight disability and a difficult destination in Chicago last night. Received two more pickup requests before I even completed the ride and refused to accept until I got the guy safely to his destination. UBER couldn't give a damn about why you missed the requests, you could be saving kittens from a fire and they'd still ding your rating and threaten you with cancellation because your affecting THEIR earnings.


----------



## nash801 (Apr 17, 2016)

UberIsAllFubared said:


> They are called stacked pings, and are the bane of my existence on uber. One of the most annoying features. You are 100% correct. They come in at the end of a ride, sometimes while I am doing difficult navigation at the end of a ride. This is what makes them dangerous. I have to accept the ping (can't really look at the passengers rating either or if its a surge), then it takes me out of navigation and voice instruction, so I have to hit the navigation button again, and then hit the voice button. So while I am navigating the end of a trip, which can be the most difficult aspect of a trip, I am blindly trying to tap my phone three different times. I have said it before on here, someone is gonna get in an accident because of this feature, and I hope they don't kill someone cause of it.
> 
> I have gotten 4 stacked pings in a row. If I didn't accept the first one, I am not gonna accept the second, third, or fourth one. And the most frustrating thing about it, I CANT STOP IT CAUSE I AM STILL ON A TRIP!!!
> 
> ...


Easy solution is put in their last destination on uber app and then use your own Google maps to navigate the other stops


----------



## Mdnghtspa118 (Jul 30, 2016)

Reversoul said:


> It's very aggravating when I've been driving non stop for 4 hours and want to take 5 minutes for myself to use the bathroom, get a soda, and regroup.
> 
> But before I can finish current trip and go offline, I get pinged and if I don't accept uber has the audacity to put a warning on my app as pictured in the thumbnail.. Like they're trying to make me feel guilty.
> 
> ...


I turn on the Uber app and I immediately get pinged without pressing the online switch then I have to cancel which can cause me to not get paid from incentives if you drop below 80%. One day I was in the bed and I wanted to check my trip log and I was pinged for a pickup. I thought I was tripping but it has done it three times since.


----------



## bingybingyfoo (May 5, 2016)

I got that alert earlier this month when I actually hadn't driven for days, and when i checked my app needed updating so I couldn't have been online if i tried. When I wrote support in response they just apologized and dais everything was fine. Then that same day, they tell me i got a complaint about an"odor in my vehicle," saying i was temporarily deactivated. And when I wrote back to *that*, the response said the issue was resolved and my "request has not been received". This weekend, I go to drive, guess who is still "temporarily deactivated". Gods help us.


----------



## WDarn44243#aol.com (Jul 30, 2016)

I was just deactivated today. Uber claims that I refuse to accept trips when they never sent me trips. In fact, I kept watching the phone and no trips showed up. I drove from Havre de Grace, MD to another City 20 miles away and got plenty of trips. They claim that they got plenty of complaints about me but could not tell me anything about these complaints. They kept talking about me in Baltimore when in fact, I was working 40 miles outside of Baltimore. To me, it sounds like they do not want me working for UBER.


----------



## Way2Lucky (Jul 14, 2016)

I keep getting next ride notifications when I'm still on a trip, frequently a customer doing a round-trip back to their starting point, or picking up a friend along the way to their destination. I can't accept these new requests and they're counted against me anyhow. UBER has no clue, nor do they care what drivers actually face in the real world.


----------



## CaliDriver21 (Jun 24, 2016)

I got that notification this morning. I declined 2 Pool rides that were both 10 minutes away, then it went offline. I tried to go back online and I got the timeout. For a company that prides itself on all of its drivers being self-starting entrepreneurs and all that bs, it's frustrating.

The stacked pings can be annoying too. It would be great if it could wait until after I've confirmed I've dropped off the passenger.


----------



## Way2Lucky (Jul 14, 2016)

Took some riders to downtown Chicago last night from the airport and stacked pings kept kicking me out of navi. I know where the major hotels are but this was not one of them and the riders had never been here before. I had to rely on one of them using their navi to find the place so I could make the drop. Was so frustrated I shut off the app and went back to the burbs where I can smell the green grass and listen to the crickets chirp. Wait, that's more than one cricket; now they're stacking too!!! AHHHHHH!!!


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

welcome to the world of Driving for Pay..........where the "parent company" has absolutely no idea what it is like out on the streets........they ONLY care about the $$ they make and how their name appears to the public


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

It's funny, I get annoyed by stacked pings too. But I get more annoyed by no pings. Its weird man. I write, "see ID" on the back of my credit cards; most clerks don't ask for ID during transactions and I'm cool with it. When they do, I get annoyed. Its weird man.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UberIsAllFubared said:


> They are called stacked pings, and are the bane of my existence on uber. One of the most annoying features. You are 100% correct. They come in at the end of a ride, sometimes while I am doing difficult navigation at the end of a ride. This is what makes them dangerous. I have to accept the ping (can't really look at the passengers rating either or if its a surge), then it takes me out of navigation and voice instruction, so I have to hit the navigation button again, and then hit the voice button. So while I am navigating the end of a trip, which can be the most difficult aspect of a trip, I am blindly trying to tap my phone three different times. I have said it before on here, someone is gonna get in an accident because of this feature, and I hope they don't kill someone cause of it.
> 
> I have gotten 4 stacked pings in a row. If I didn't accept the first one, I am not gonna accept the second, third, or fourth one. And the most frustrating thing about it, I CANT STOP IT CAUSE I AM STILL ON A TRIP!!!
> 
> ...


There are 2 lawsuits over fatal accidents where the app. Is blamed as cause.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

bingybingyfoo said:


> I got that alert earlier this month when I actually hadn't driven for days, and when i checked my app needed updating so I couldn't have been online if i tried. When I wrote support in response they just apologized and dais everything was fine. Then that same day, they tell me i got a complaint about an"odor in my vehicle," saying i was temporarily deactivated. And when I wrote back to *that*, the response said the issue was resolved and my "request has not been received". This weekend, I go to drive, guess who is still "temporarily deactivated". Gods help us.


They have had absolute chaos on the Uber app. The last few weeks.

We should all be refunded the Uber commission untill they can get it right !


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

m1a1mg said:


> Uber claims you aren't punished for not accepting forward dispatch.


What is "forward dispatch"?


----------



## bingybingyfoo (May 5, 2016)

Another name for receiving stacked pings- requests in the vicinity as you approach whichever final destination is in the app- so yes in the case of round trips and such- just ask asap that the address be updated in those cases (usually for a round trip you have to get some distance before the app will accept- o/w you'll be told it's too close to your pickup).


----------



## m1a1mg (Oct 22, 2015)

Forward dispatch is what Uber has always called it when they send me info.


----------



## CrazyT (Jul 2, 2016)

The other day I was online at home and was on the uber partner site. I flipped when I saw my acceptance rate for the day before was 50%. I had accepted all the trips I got pings for. 

Well after a lengthy conversation with uber support, apparently if the app glitches and you don't actually get a ping (link hear one tone but the screen never changes) that counts against you. Also if you tap the trip and get the error message that the trip is not available, that counts against you too. I was livid. I get held accountable for their system clutching when I'm accepting a trip? I told support they better work on their system. Now I'm in a position where this week I end up needing to accept everything thrown at me, provided it actually comes through, including the ghetto runs. 

Then tou can't because someone has a stop before their destination. That's one that support said oh it doesn't happen enough to mess with acceptance rates. Ummm in Baltimore a lot of the trips are multiple stops, and they don't say anything about multiple stops until you're almost at the destination. Then it's oh I need to go back where you picked me up, run in while the friend sits in the car so you can't even just end trip and drive off. Yes welcome to charm city. Charming isn't it?


----------



## bingybingyfoo (May 5, 2016)

CrazyT said:


> The other day I was online at home and was on the uber partner site. I flipped when I saw my acceptance rate for the day before was 50%. I had accepted all the trips I got pings for.
> 
> Well after a lengthy conversation with uber support, apparently if the app glitches and you don't actually get a ping (link hear one tone but the screen never changes) that counts against you. Also if you tap the trip and get the error message that the trip is not available, that counts against you too. I was livid. I get held accountable for their system clutching when I'm accepting a trip? I told support they better work on their system. Now I'm in a position where this week I end up needing to accept everything thrown at me, provided it actually comes through, including the ghetto runs.
> 
> Then tou can't because someone has a stop before their destination. That's one that support said oh it doesn't happen enough to mess with acceptance rates. Ummm in Baltimore a lot of the trips are multiple stops, and they don't say anything about multiple stops until you're almost at the destination. Then it's oh I need to go back where you picked me up, run in while the friend sits in the car so you can't even just end trip and drive off. Yes welcome to charm city. Charming isn't it?


 It is awful but that's way higher than I've heard of before - hopefully a one time thing. I do think some of the errors count for you- your acceptance was received and then something else went wrong- i even had that verified once on a repeat- they actually canceled and the message didn't get to me, the ride just vanished. On Lyft I have been able to verify some errors improve your acceptance though, so largely i would say this shouldn't affect you much. 
As for returns *make it clear immediately* to anyone wanting you to wait that until they correct the final destination, you may be hired by a new pax at any time.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

m1a1mg said:


> Uber claims you aren't punished for not accepting forward dispatch. I think they lie.
> 
> I think "Class Action Lawsuit" must be the most used term on this board.


How about the most OVERused term?

The email might be annoying, but what on earth is illegal or even inappropriate about it?


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

Reversoul said:


> It's very aggravating when I've been driving non stop for 4 hours and want to take 5 minutes for myself to use the bathroom, get a soda, and regroup.
> 
> But before I can finish current trip and go offline, I get pinged and if I don't accept uber has the audacity to put a warning on my app as pictured in the thumbnail.. Like they're trying to make me feel guilty.
> 
> ...


Audacity? Warning?

Neither of those descriptions appear to be accurate. It looks like nothing more than information. Annoying? Perhaps. But not an audacious warning by any stretch.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

UberIsAllFubared said:


> But other posters are right, you can't be deactivated for not accepting pings, but you can be deactivated for cancelling too much.


I've been wondering about this, because I ignore non-surge UberX pings all the time now, and I've never been warned. Worst-case scenario, I've been automatically logged off for ignoring a few in a row.

I never cancel except for a rider no-show or wrong pickup location entered.


----------



## ExpendableAsset (Aug 12, 2015)

I actually have a surefire fix for all of these issues. Go to your phone settings, look for the Application Manager (will be under applications in Android), find your Uber app on the list and tap it. On the left, there will be a button that says "uninstall", tap that and then confirm your selection. All you have to do now is find one of the thousands of other transportation jobs in your city and you are all set.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

ExpendableAsset said:


> *All you have to do now is find one of the thousands of other transportation jobs in your city and you are all set.*


...so you can be THEIR *****, work on THEIR schedule, and pay taxes and end up with less freedom and the same (low) amount of money...


----------



## bingybingyfoo (May 5, 2016)

So, I consider one of Lyft's best features, to be the opposite of this problem, a "Last Trip " auto -logout option. And normal logouts are as quick and easy as logging in, for either. 
When I first tried Uber and they ask, you know, if you *really wanna* log out right now, it reminds me of like, an evil version of this:


----------



## Dahkei (Dec 27, 2015)

CrazyT said:


> Now I'm in a position where this week I end up needing to accept everything thrown at me,


Why is this? My acceptance rate for the summer remains around 50%. 
If I get a nonsurge XL ping from 10 min away..... Nope, not taking it unless it's in my direction. 
Pax has a low rating and over 5 min. away? Maybe I will, maybe I won't. 
SELECT request from 15 min. away? I can do that.

If your new I can understand your concern. But I don't think you really need to be so worried about acceptance rates.


----------



## Reversoul (Feb 8, 2016)

renbutler said:


> Audacity? Warning?
> 
> Neither of those descriptions appear to be accurate. It looks like nothing more than information. Annoying? Perhaps. But not an audacious warning by any stretch.


Looks like I've been invited to the world's thinnest argument.

Find something better to do with your time than nitpick comments.


----------



## ExpendableAsset (Aug 12, 2015)

renbutler said:


> ...so you can be THEIR *****, work on THEIR schedule, and pay taxes and end up with less freedom and the same (low) amount of money...


I can assure you that Uber is very nearly the lowest paying driving job that you can possibly have. I will grant you that rideshare is more flexible than other transportation jobs.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

Reversoul said:


> Looks like I've been invited to the world's thinnest argument.
> 
> Find something better to do with your time than nitpick comments.


In other words, you don't like that I had the _audacity _to disagree with your assessment. 

Thanks for the warning, though.


----------



## UberDriver72 (Dec 17, 2015)

Reversoul said:


> It's very aggravating when I've been driving non stop for 4 hours and want to take 5 minutes for myself to use the bathroom, get a soda, and regroup.
> 
> But before I can finish current trip and go offline, I get pinged and if I don't accept uber has the audacity to put a warning on my app as pictured in the thumbnail.. Like they're trying to make me feel guilty.
> 
> ...


Ah..but alas, we are robots.


----------



## UberDriver72 (Dec 17, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Uber does not de-activate for low acceptance rates. It does de-activate for a high cancellation rates. Legitimate cancellations, such as "rider no-show" and "rider not at address" do count against you.


And yet they never fail to email you to warn you that "your account is being flagged", after the fact.


----------

